# It's Back!



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

It seems like forever since it was discontinued, but Chemical Guy's dropped this on Instagram this morning.



The old product was brilliant so I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I wonder if it will be at WaxStock???


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this a different product to the hose free eco wash?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is this a different product to the hose free eco wash?


As far as I could tell its just a blue version of Eco-smart....


----------

